# CPU Temp- 59 C



## Intel182 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok i just bought this computer with a Pentium 4 3.2 ghz processor in it. and in bios, it says the cpu is 59 C. Is this too high for a cpu temperature? i havent OC'd, everything is stock except for the RAM.


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 11, 2006)

use the search function...
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=32597

but in short no its not too high. especially for pentiums..


----------



## Xycron (Jan 11, 2006)

No.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 11, 2006)

No, its not too high, its a bit higher than i would like mine to be if i had that PC, you have to remeber aswell that 59 is ur idle temp, if u start playing lots of CPU intensive games that temp is gonna rise a lot, and you really dont want anything above 65 C ever!!!!

dragon2309


----------



## b182tm (Jan 11, 2006)

That actually seems pretty high to me.  I have a 3.0Ghz P4 and I sometimes idle at 61.  This is way too high for me, because when playing games it gets up to 70, and the ASUS Probe starts beeping, and it sucks.  But I have a HSF in the mail (should be here today) from newegg.  Hopefully that straightens things out.

Derek


----------



## apj101 (Jan 11, 2006)

b182tm said:
			
		

> That actually seems pretty high to me.  I have a 3.0Ghz P4 and I sometimes idle at 61.  This is way too high for me, because when playing games it gets up to 70, and the ASUS Probe starts beeping, and it sucks.  But I have a HSF in the mail (should be here today) from newegg.  Hopefully that straightens things out.
> 
> Derek


The P5GD1 has voltage adjusment, maybe drop your vcore down a little, it will probably still fly straight at a 0.025v drop from stock maybe even 0.05v. And this will help it run cooler.


----------



## Hellbreather (Jan 11, 2006)

I have ASUS Probe too, it beeps at me telling me my CPU runs ay 80 degrees sometimes, but when I touch the CPU it's cooler than ever, so my advice, dont trust ASUS Probe, trust your hand! 

(I know ASUS Probe is wrong because another monitering tool says it's at 29/30 degrees and when I touch it it's cool lol)


----------



## Yeti (Jan 11, 2006)

> Ok i just bought this computer with a Pentium 4 3.2 ghz processor in it. and in bios, it says the cpu is 59 C. Is this too high for a cpu temperature? i havent OC'd, everything is stock except for the RAM.


First off, I'd say that 59C is a bit high but not necessarily dangerous.  A few questions:
1) What CPU is it?  A socket 478 Northwood? Prescott? Pentium x40?
2) What is the overall system (as much info as you can provide)?
3) What is your room temp?

I would suggest trying out other temp monitors, such as speedfan or Asus PC Probe, both at idle and at load.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeti said:
			
		

> I would suggest trying out other temp monitors, such as speedfan or Asus PC Probe, both at idle and at load.



He checked the temperatire in his BIOS. I doubt that the BIOS is going to be wrong...


----------



## Yeti (Jan 11, 2006)

> He checked the temperatire in his BIOS. I doubt that the BIOS is going to be wrong...


No, but I'm more curious to know the idle vs load temps.


----------



## shupola (Jan 11, 2006)

> (I know ASUS Probe is wrong because another monitering tool says it's at 29/30 degrees and when I touch it it's cool lol)



that is what mine usually runs at, and it is cool to the touch.


----------



## JFlo (Jan 11, 2006)

If it was an amd i would say yes (mines at 30ish c) but sense its intel it runs a ton hotter.  Not sure what average is but i would think it is still in "safe" range.

Question:
sense intels run hotter do they have a shorter life span than amds? didnt feel this was thread worthy lol.


----------



## Intel182 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeti said:
			
		

> First off, I'd say that 59C is a bit high but not necessarily dangerous.  A few questions:
> 1) What CPU is it?  A socket 478 Northwood? Prescott? Pentium x40?
> 2) What is the overall system (as much info as you can provide)?
> 3) What is your room temp?
> ...



Sorry, can't tell you what CPU it is(I'm not sure myself), My overall system is: P4 3.2 ghz w/HT ,1 gig of ram, a dodgy GeForce 6200 TurboCache(anyone shout me a free 6600 GT? lol) An ASUS Motherboard, and if the cache has anything to do with it 1 meg of L2 cache. I can't be bothered testing my room temp out. (btw, does a meg of cache slow performance down, because I can only run call of duty 2 at medium-high on 800x600 with a tiny bit of lag, and I know that I should be able to run it a lot higher. Just thought i'd ask while i was here.)


----------



## Intel182 (Jan 11, 2006)

hmmmm on another note, maybe the idle temp of 59 C is causing the bad performance in games. It would surely rise to maybe at least 65 while i play such graphically intense games.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 11, 2006)

> Sorry, can't tell you what CPU it is(I'm not sure myself), My overall system is: P4 3.2 ghz w/HT ,1 gig of ram, a dodgy GeForce 6200 TurboCache(anyone shout me a free 6600 GT? lol)


Sounds like it's from the x40 series (LGA775 Prescott).


> I can't be bothered testing my room temp out.


It doesn't need to be accurate to the degree.  Its just if its 40C like in Australia the problem probably isn't with your system.

I'm assuming this is a home built system.  The problem would most likely lie in either poor ventilation (not enough or poorly placed fans) or the application of the HSF (too much/too little/dirty thermal paste)... or its just a bad HSF.


----------



## Intel182 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeti said:
			
		

> Sounds like it's from the x40 series (LGA775 Prescott).
> It doesn't need to be accurate to the degree.  Its just if its 40C like in Australia the problem probably isn't with your system.
> 
> I'm assuming this is a home built system.  The problem would most likely lie in either poor ventilation (not enough or poorly placed fans) or the application of the HSF (too much/too little/dirty thermal paste)... or its just a bad HSF.


Nope, it's not home made, I bought it new with added RAM. And yeah it kinda is hot down here at the moment, but it does seem to be cooling down so I think I'll check my temp again. And I know this is irrelevant, but if ppl think Australia is all desert and kangaroos like in the movies, you guys are sooooooooo wrong Well the fan in the back of the tower is facing the wall, so its not getting very good ventilation from there I don't think.


----------

